# All ombra della barriera corallina



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2015)

Mercoledì mattina, Moustafá Mattia, mi porta il caffè a letto.
Brodaglia raccapricciante di nescafè, ma almeno è caffeina.
Traslo come uno zombie sul terrazzo, che da sul mar rosso, e mentre rollo una canna leggera, osservo rapita quell' azzurro incredibile.
La luce dalle sette del mattino è accecante, e continuando nella giornata diventa "ferente".
Fumo. Bevo. Mi irrito per il vento onnipresente e penso sia un vero peccato non poter fare il bagno.
La spiaggia rocciosa degrada subito sulla barriera corallina. Ci cammini sopra per decine di metri, poi improvvisamente finisce, e fai un salto di circa trenta metri.
In un acqua gelida che ti mummificato all'istante. E per una che nuota come un pesce non è il massimo.
Dopo la dose di caffeina e fumo gentilmente offerto dal barista, vado a fare la vera colazione e poi spiaggia.
Con Mattia camminiamo sulla barriera corallina ammirando un brulicare di vita bellissimo e colorato.
-racchia quarda. Una stella marina!Morde?-
Mi accuccio dove indica, siamo in dieci centimetri d' acqua trasparentissima.
Osservo questa "stella marina" nera, con un corpo perfettamente rotondo da cui si dipanano cinque "braccine" lunghissime e molto mobili.
-Non è una stella marina, è un ofiura-
Mi guarda -Eh?-
Gli sorrido mentre delicatamente faccio planare l'ofiura sul palmo della mano e la tiro fuori dall'acqua -Sono cugine delle stelle marine, ma come vedi sono molto diverse. -
Si allontana, fissando la stella che si avvinghia alle mie dita. Sento le sue piccole spine vetrose grattarmi delicatamente la pelle.
-Ma morde?-
-Si. Di brutto. È anche chiamata ofiura vampiro-
-Mi stai prendendo per il culo.-
-Si. Tieni...- gliela porgo.
Fa uno zumpo indietro degno di Bolle.
-Ma tu sei totalmente fusa di cervello! Stammi lontana con quel mostro! Ma come cazzo fai a toccare tutto!-
Rimetto l'ofiura in acqua e trovo un paguro che sgambetta. Lo prendo. Non è per nulla timido e anzi, si butta fuori dalla conchiglia arrampicandosi sul polso.
È enorme. La conchiglia è grossa come una prugna e lui il doppio.
-AAAARGH!- urla Mattia - EBBASTA RACCATTARE SCHIFEZZE! BUTTA VIA QUELLA COSA CHE SEMBRA ALIEN! QUELLO SI CHE MORDE!-
Rimetto il peso massimo dei paguri in acqua, ridendo.
Camminiamo ancora nell' acqua vedendo pesci trasparenti, coralli, colonie di micro paguri, ricci di mare dalle spine corte e rosse finché un egiziano della sicurezza ci sbarra il passi.
Ci dice che dobbiamo tornare indietro.
Chiediamo perché.
Lui indica all orizzonte, verso il deserto, alcune torrette.
Non capiamo. Embè? Siamo sulla spiaggia, alle nostre spalle c è il confine del resort e...
Con pazienza ci spiega che in quelle torrette c è la polizia.
Mattia ridendo risponde che mica ci spareranno addosso...
L' egiziano risponde che non può saperlo.
Torniamo indietro, capendo che non possiamo uscire dal resort, el anche se ci spiega gentilmente  che è solo per la nostra sicurezza. Ci sentiamo in gabbia.
Nel proseguo della giornata notiamo che la polizia è aumentata.
All ingresso del resort ora i poliziotti sono tre e non due come gli altri giorni, e il metal detector è in funzione.
Solo alle sei capiamo.
C' è stato un attentato a Tunisi.

Alle sette mi viene fame. Mattia va in palestra io al ristorante.
Alle cinque e mezza è già buio pesto cosa che favorisce lo stimolo della ricerca cibo.
Mangio l' agnello arrosto più buono della storia, e una ciotola di insalata che solo un elefante.
Poco dopo mi raggiunge Mattia, e lo accompagno dalle carni, suggerendogli l arrosto di agnello.
Lo prende, poi il cuoco dall' altra parte del vetro gli suggerisce di mettere un po di sugo rosso.
-No dai Mattia, non inguacchiarlo è buonissimo ccosì.-
Il cuoco insiste -No tu mettere! Buono. Forza. Passa piatto!-
E io -E non farti intortare, non mettere sto sugo che...-
Troppo tardi. Il cuoco gli lancia una mestolata di sugo nel piatto.
-Metti anche questo!- continua indicandogli un altra ciotola con dentro unanroba cremosa e rossa.
-Ma cazzo Mattia, basta con sto sughi!-
E il cuoco -No piccante questo! Buono!-
-Mattia, secondo me...-
-Senti tu, bella parrucca.-
Mi volto verso l' egiziano. 
Bella parrucca? A me?
:unhappy:
Alza una mano e mi fa vedere due fedi - Io ho due mogli, ma come te, basta una!-
Ovviamente Mattia e lui sono diventati i migliori amici del resort.
E ogni volta che mi vedeva alzava la mano per mostrarmi le fedi.
Io il dito medio.

La serata passa tranquilla. Con gli altri decidiamo di bere e mangiare.
Praticamente abbiamo fatto il tour dei bar resort, fino a scovare una discoteca piena di russi e dalla bella musica.
Due ore dopo a nanna.
I russi sono completamente ubriachi e la metà di loro si è spogliata.
Quando un biondo alto tre metri con il cazzo al vento mi punta dalla pista, e il suo compagno di merende punta la Paola, capiamo che è ora di andarcene.

E sonno fu.


----------

